# Miniature Horses as a Business???



## minisinthesnow (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, so I am very new around here. But, I want to know if its possible to have a profitable mini horse business?? And if so, what part is the most profitable?? Breeding? Showing? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum.

There is an old saying in horses. "The way to make a small fortune is to start with a large one." Joking aside, _some_ people do make money with horses by operating in a business like manner. _Most_ do not operate as a business or make money.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 20, 2009)

First of all you have to have good horses that can show well. You have to have that one stallion everyone would want to breed their mare to or get foals from. You have to advertise. You will spend more before you make a $ and right now I don't see too many people making money off of these miniatures.


----------



## maestoso (Jan 20, 2009)

I would say that most(not all) professionals who do make a living in miniatures, do it through their training and showing of clients horses, not through breeding and selling. I am sure that part is a good supplement, but more of it must come from the training/showing. Like others have said, you have to start with money. You won't get clients until you have gotten some recognition in the ring. You can't get that without a good horse, which you had to breed or pay for. You can't run a training facility without the facility, which some are lucky enough to inherit, but many have to work hard and pay for, etc, etc.

The answer is probably yes, but it is not easy.


----------



## Littleum (Jan 20, 2009)

No.

The saying "to make a small fortune in horses start with a large fortune" is true 99.99999% of the time.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 21, 2009)

With as many horses, both biggies and minis out there needing proper basic care. No it isn't in my opinion a business you can make a profit from. At one time yes but I dont think so any longer.

People are up in arms over the over abundance of horses now. Adding to a already over saturated market just isn't feasible to me.

These are my thoughts alone ~S~


----------



## mininik (Jan 21, 2009)

If you try it, all I have to say is GOOD LUCK! (You're going to need it.)

I agree with the others that you'll probably have better luck offering a service (ex. training, if you know how, or boarding) or products (ex. tack) than you will breeding, especially in this economy.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 21, 2009)

It takes many years of hard work to make money at any self owned business. It takes even more when its live animals. I think a big problem is people get in thinking they will make money the first year or even second year. Probably not going to happen. But there are farms that are making money from selling horses but they are well established and have very high quality horses.

Another thing though yes the economy is bad right now but on the flip side of that you can buy some outstanding horses right now for not a lot of money verses what they were selling for even 2 years ago. Buying low and waiting for the market to come back is not a bad idea but you have to have the money to sit on those horses and show, advertise, promote etc. I just talked to a well known breeder over the weekend that is doing just that. He is buying up some awesome horses for his herd and then will promote and show them but not breed all of them until the market comes back.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 21, 2009)

You do it because you love the breed, want to try to produce a better mini, always put the welfare of the animal first, want to gather all the knowledge you can beforehand and never stop learning for one minute weather it be with medical knowledge, training or showing, then if you break even, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Mona (Jan 21, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> You do it because you love the breed, want to try to produce a better mini, always put the welfare of the animal first, want to gather all the knowledge you can beforehand and never stop learning for one minute weather it be with medical knowledge, training or showing, then if you break even, consider yourself lucky.







EXACTLY!!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 21, 2009)

Breeders rarely make a profit breeding when you factor in ALL the expenses. Trainers generally do make a profit.


----------



## minisinthesnow (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! That is some AMAZING advice! Thank you all so much for the honesty. I do have an incredible love for these little guys. Maybe if I just aim to pay for my hobby I should be happy!





Kelly


----------



## Leeana (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't try to make money from this, i don't plan to make money from this (that is why i have a real job!) but my goal is to get it to where it all ballances out. I figure it costs me about $17 a day to feed the horses here so that is $6052 a year in feed (feed, hay..not counting suppliments). But the real money is in the buying...improving...equipment...show fees....traveling...vet bills.....$2300 a year just in bedding alone (not counting bedding @ the shows)...

Some people do make profit i am sure. Its really something you just HAVE to love, as its hard to do it unless you absolutely love it.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Some years my hobby will pay for itself, but you have only to look at the state of the world economy at the moment to realise that no matter how well known you are, no matter how good your horses are etc etc it is going to be a few years before _anyone_ is going to make a profit again!!

On the up side, it is a very good time to _buy_ a Mini, and there is no reason why showing is going to get more expensive, if you can stick to fairly local shows, that is


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I would have to agree with Carolyn. Your horse's humanity and well-being should come first. Forget about making money. Unless you are trying to make money to buy another horse, or to pay off bills and other things, you should just enjoy your horses. Of course, if you want good quality stock to produce quality stock, some money would have to be put into your breeding program.

So, it goes without saying; *enjoy the horse. *

Alyssa


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 21, 2009)

First a little history:

1. We have been in the industry for over 20 years and in the past have expended a fairly large amount of money to buy, campaign and prove the bloodlines we have here at the farm.





2. My wife runs the operation, along with Jose Perez her farm manager and 1 extra person in the foaling and summer months.

3. Our herd consists of between 60 and 125 horses at different times of the year.





4. We produce about 20 - 35 babies each year and have for several years.





5. We have sold horses for a wide range of pricing from 750.00 - many thousands of dollars.





6. Cindy advertises on a regular basis in mini magazines, but more importantly in other breed mags., the web and numerous other places every month etc. etc.. Her advertising budget for 2008 exceeded 12,500.00.





7. We have proven our lines of horses by exhibiting them in halter, driving, hunter, jumping, open, youth and ammy for the last 9 years on a regular basis in both AMHR & AMHA.





8. We are a breeding farm only and do not take outside customers for training or anything else with the exception of very,very few outside breedings over the years. OH!

With all that said, yes Cindy has shown a profit for 5 of the last 6 years.(remember we have been in it for over 20 years, but Cindy only got serious with it 9 years ago) So yes it can be done, but not without a serious plan, expenditure of money and effort on the part of the owner of the farm.





For most folks the love of the horses is the reason they are in this game anyway. Even though Cindy has shown a profit, she could make way more money by returning to the legal field. But this what she loves/enjoys and as long as my company is capable of paying the bills for us. She can live her life and raise these wonderful little guys to her hearts content.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Valentino (Jan 22, 2009)

Ehh have you not read the other threads in which people are discussing the difficulties they are currently facing?

I don't think most of the people are in it for the money!

They are in it for the love if money happens to come with it then so be it.


----------

